
Ask HN: Is there something like OPML(podcasts) for music platform playlists? - rajesh-s
It would make migrating between services easier which is good for everyone. How do such standards get conceived or make progress in general?
======
zimpenfish
When I wrote my Spotify playlist exporter (back in the dark ages of 2013), I
added an option for outputting them as XSPF[1] because that's what my music
chums told me was useful to them.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML_Shareable_Playlist_Format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML_Shareable_Playlist_Format)

